

The First Rule of Privacy - tokenadult
http://www.baekdal.com/insights/the-first-rule-of-privacy

======
gfodor
The author assumes that the complexity of Facebook's privacy settings are due
to a lack of attention to good design. However, the rest of Facebook doesn't
really suffer from this problem nearly as much. Which is more likely: Facebook
happened to design this one thing poorly, or they explicitly opted for a poor
design in this one particular case? To answer that, follow the money. Why
would they want to over-complicate the UI which gives the users the keys to
lock down the data Facebook is able to share with 3rd parties?

------
nkassis
The irony of the "share on" bar next to the post is quite funny.

~~~
ddrouin
There is nothing ironic about it. His whole point is that sharing should be
something the user chooses to opt-in, which is the case with that "share on"
bar.

